# Beef that's what's for dinner,low carb style



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Those on low carb,what was for dinner? We had bunless burgers, oysters and green salad


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Enjoy your multivitamin.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Skamp said:


> Enjoy your multivitamin.


What's wrong with my dinner?


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Do I need to do another micro profile?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lordy, do not get him started. 

I had beef patties with onions and mushrooms sautéed in butter and a salad.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Skamp said:


> Do I need to do another micro profile?


You have issues


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Lordy, do not get him started.
> 
> I had beef patties with onions and mushrooms sautéed in butter and a salad.


That sounds delicious


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> Those on low carb,what was for dinner? We had bunless burgers, oysters and green salad


Sounds delicious, I had a small rib eye and grilled shrimp with asparagus.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Oregon1986 said:


> You have issues


You do too.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Skamp said:


> Do I need to do another micro profile?



I found your profile on one of Alice's forums


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

no really said:


> Sounds delicious, I had a small rib eye and grilled shrimp with asparagus.


No fair,I'd be all over that


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Skamp said:


> You do too.


If you say so


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> I found your profile on one of Alice's forums


Wrong, they’re a bit heavy midrif.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

One has an eight pack.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

beef here too, pot roast, asparagus and cucumber salad


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Our main meal is lunch 'cause dh works afternoon shift. We had stir-fried chicken with broccoli, garlic, ginger, yellow bell pepper, onion, coconut aminos. I used coconut oil for the fat. He had rice with his.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

All your dinners sound delicious. Tonight we are having roasted pork loin, green beans sauteed in bacon fat, and a green salad


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We had grilled Portabella mushroom burgers topped with grilled onion, tomato slice, lettuce, on a whole wheat bun. Also, had grilled asparagus from our garden.

Our salad was spring greens, kale, cucumber, carrot, green onion, sliced fresh strawberries, fresh raspberries, walnuts, sunflower seeds, and pepitas. The dressing was a homemade blend almond milk, dijon mustard, maple syrup, smoked paprika, and cayenne pepper.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> We had grilled Portabella mushroom burgers topped with grilled onion, tomato slice, lettuce, on a whole wheat bun. Also, had grilled asparagus from our garden.
> 
> Our salad was spring greens, kale, cucumber, carrot, green onion, sliced fresh strawberries, fresh raspberries, walnuts, sunflower seeds, and pepitas. The dressing was a homemade blend almond milk, dijon mustard, maple syrup, smoked paprika, and cayenne pepper.


Your salad sounds amazing


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> I found your profile on one of Alice's forums


I can do that without the fence.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

barnbilder said:


> I can do that without the fence.


Prove it


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Mine was salmon fillets and a small side of spaghetti in tomato sauce.


----------

